# Decals for motorhomes



## GMJ

Hi

Has anyone got any recommendations on a company they have used for the above? Either mail order or supply and fit?

ta

Graham


----------



## rotorywing

I can only suggest EBAY, put 'Motorhome decals' into the search box.......thousands of hits.


----------



## robbosps

My roller team front decal has failed on the L in roller, and I've found loads on eBay. Any local sign or vinyl wrapping/ tinting company should fit them for cash....


----------



## Penquin

The e-bay pages are numerous to say the least.....

http://tinyurl.com/mutkn4a

my one comment is that if you decide to replace do it with GREAT care as if you are even slightly off horizontal or vertical as required you will ALWAYS see it.... and regret it....

So having a professional company may be the best option, unless you are 110% convinced that you can do it correctly.......

Dave :?


----------



## OrdinaryJoe

William Smith & Sons Limited
Digital Printer
Grove Works, Queen Street, Barnard Castle, County Durham DL12 8JQ
01833 690305

They have years of experience, do anything from stickers to full body wrap. Have used them personally and at work


----------



## Morcko

Hi, google Motique plastics ,these were recommended to me by Autotrail never used them but did phone them once ,Les,,


----------



## GMJ

Thanks folks  

I'v taken the plunge...well 10 quids worth of plunge...and bought one off Fleabay 8O 

As I want to mount it on the front face of the overcab bed bit, my main concern is now getting it level and central (as previously advised).

Tape measure, pencil and swearbox will be at the ready when it arrives :lol: 

I'll report back....

Graham


----------



## GMJ

Item arrived and I put it on with no drama's at all. Great instructions and they also pointed me towards youtube to watch some videos as well.

Photo below of the beatie rather reflects my poor photography rather than the decal itself.

Not bad for a tenner...










Graham


----------



## robbosps

Just ordered some replacement decals from caravans tickers.com. 

Will see in a few days how good they are.


----------



## aldra

Don't know if anyone would be interested

But I have just got self adhesive registration numbers to fix on the roof

I guess if it's stolen no one would think or be able to look there

I ll post again with details 

A cheap extra security 

Aldra


----------



## greygit

GMJ said:


> Item arrived and I put it on with no drama's at all. Great instructions and they also pointed me towards youtube to watch some videos as well.
> 
> Photo below of the beatie rather reflects my poor photography rather than the decal itself.
> 
> Not bad for a tenner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


Are you into the Game of Thrones then?


----------



## aldra

I have just bought 24 cm tall adhesive letters of my number plate, two sets to put on the roof of the van

It's an extra security measure , if anyone is interested my son makes them to order www.ICBPErformance.co.uk

He is really all about cycling, his main passion

Aldra


----------



## mistycat

Ordered the dragon last night, 
Sandra what sort of price are we looking at for the numbers,
it use to be a craze on caravans once, to put the reg on the roof to help the coppers find which piky has your pride and joy which you cant have back because its now there home,   
Misty


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

mistycat said:


> Ordered the dragon last night,
> Sandra what sort of price are we looking at for the numbers,
> it use to be a craze on caravans once, to put the reg on the roof to help the coppers find which piky has your pride and joy which you cant have back because its now there home,
> Misty


Oh how close to the truth you are there Misty!!!!!

We had a Swift Royal a few years back that we put the reg number on the roof - one of the first things we did after buying it. It was then promptly nicked from a CL in Leatherhead one weekend - about 12 weeks after we bought it!!!!!!

Despite having the numbers on the roof, the police said that they couldnt track it or find it anywhere. WE knew where it had gone.....and to get there it would have to be driven around the M25 with all its cameras.

18 months later, I get a phone call while on my honeymoon from the Garda in Ireland saying that they have found our van. Despite assisting the Garder Officer with statements and evidence, and him taking the *****'s to court, the judge threw out the case and gave the van back to them.

Why???

Because the b***y insurance company (who owned the van by this time - legally) couldnt be arsed to either write a statement or send a rep to court to take posession of the van.

It seems crime does pay - and dont rely on numbers on your roof being a means to get your wagon back!!!


----------



## listerdiesel

When we did the Ruston & Hornsby decals for the trailer, we scanned a new engine transfer, cleaned it up and set it electronically to our label makers, GEL Signs in Milton Keynes.

They are 800mm or so in diameter and have an anti-abrasion layer over the top.

Float on with water/washing up liquid then squeegee the whole thing and leave to dry.



















The cleaned up TIFF image was 250mb.

Peter


----------



## aldra

I'm sure you can't rely on any one thing to prevent a motorhome from being stolen 

It's a combination of things

I'm not sure Misty, I'll check when he gets back Fromm France 

The van is also on route to France so I'll post a picture of the decals in place when it gets back

Aldra


----------



## R3SKT

We popped our index plate number onto the roof of our M/H just for that extra assurance that you can tell the authorities that the van is marked and visible from 2000 feet up in a 'copter!


----------



## Wupert

GMJ said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got any recommendations on a company they have used for the above? Either mail order or supply and fit?
> 
> ta
> 
> Graham


I have found signs express to be top class


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Go on, you know you want to remember the good old days - www.hippymotors.co.uk


----------



## mistycat

Hey Graham,
i finaly got Mrs T's must have on our van too,
we stuck the bottom bit on the back with smaller dragons either side,










Sorry about picture quality (mobile needs updating so i can use it for everything other than a phone call)
Misty


----------



## aldra

I think it's about 15 pounds for two sets of number plate letters to apply to the roof

pm me if you want to order

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

What's all the enthusiasm to display a Dragon for? I thought that St George (Patron Saint of England) killed the Dragon.

Alan


----------

